

Ask HN: How should the U.S. Respond to the N. Korean attack on Sony? - zw123456

Some of the most knowledgeable technologists, programmers and computer scientists read HN. I am very curious what this group thinks would be the best response from the U.S. to the N. Korean Cyber attack against Sony.
======
valarauca1
In all likelihood the attack didn't originate from N Korea. Therefore
responding to N. Korea is a mistake. Also the US government doesn't have the
authority to protect the international interests of a multi-national company,
against another national, or extra-national threat.

Warships don't escort private ships traveling in hostile waters. The private
ship may request assistance if and when it is needed, but then assistance is
granted at the discretion of the chain of command. Naturally if the private
ships are contracted to the military, its slightly different.

Likewise the government may catch a spy, charge them, and deal with the
diplomatic fall out. But insofar as returning the documents that were stolen,
or _installing new door locks_ to keep spies out. That oversteps its
authority.

:.:.:

Blaming N. Korea gives a lot of 3 letter agencies a bigger budget. And right
now when budgets are being written, and analyzed as the fiscal year is ending
its time to play those cards.

~~~
MrZongle2
_In all likelihood the attack didn 't originate from N Korea._

Based upon....what?

 _Warships don 't escort private ships traveling in hostile waters._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Earnest_Will](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Earnest_Will)

------
erkose
Release the video on BitTorrent.

------
brudgers
Normalized full diplomatic relations.

